# Fish veterinarian?



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone know of fish doctor in this area? Even in the rest of Canada would be good too.

Need one that identifies and treats fish disease. Thanks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You are not serious OR you are ?! Guess my wife is right, I am just not sensitive and sentimental. And there are fish that cost thousands  

However, I might have seen one posted before.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, not sure I'd how much i would pay.

But I am serious, because I have treated one of my tanks with everything I can think of to no avail. Quarantining is not an option. Have tried internet forums and searched for info, but nothing I can find quite fits. 

The only option would be for me to cull everything and remove all the plants and sterilize the whole thing. If I removed all the fish and introduced new ones its possible they may get the same disease.

Perhaps even a lab where I could send a deceased fish to for testing would be good.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

This one has to be top on one of my list.
Send me a PM and I'll contract my services to you.
What type of fish do you have that's causing you this distress?


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

AquaSox said:


> Yeah, not sure I'd how much i would pay.
> 
> But I am serious, because I have treated one of my tanks with everything I can think of to no avail. Quarantining is not an option. Have tried internet forums and searched for info, but nothing I can find quite fits.
> 
> ...


fish arent that hard... :lol:

ive cured just about everything you can think of with some garlic and tea tree oil and water changes..

have you asked on here for help?

the internet is your doctor.
Since your talking about fresh water, and unless this is some rare expensive kind of fish, i say nuke it all, its cheap to start over.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

CisBackA said:


> fish arent that hard... :lol:
> 
> ive cured just about everything you can think of with some garlic and tea tree oil and water changes..
> 
> ...


As I mentioned I have checked the internet. I have been on here and other forums. No one can identifiy the problem. I have used several dichotomous keys.

This is not a run of the mill problem. I do not want to cull and rescape everything. The best thing to do is identify the disease. Even if I nuke this tank who is not to say that other tanks haven't been cross contaminated, but no symptoms are visible. Its not as simple as nuking.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> This one has to be top on one of my list.
> Send me a PM and I'll contract my services to you.
> What type of fish do you have that's causing you this distress?


You are not serious OR you are :lol: I do not know you are a fish vet ?

Do a Call the Vet at $3 a minutes or so. Weather Canada used to provide Call a Meteorologist at $3 - $5 per minutes. I actually used them for a project some 25 years ago


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

AquaSox said:


> As I mentioned I have checked the internet. I have been on here and other forums. No one can identifiy the problem. I have used several dichotomous keys.
> 
> This is not a run of the mill problem. I do not want to cull and rescape everything. The best thing to do is identify the disease. Even if I nuke this tank who is not to say that other tanks haven't been cross contaminated, but no symptoms are visible. Its not as simple as nuking.


i dont mean to be rude... but you sound overly paranoid... 
what fish do you have that its so much of a problem to get rid of, use boiling water in the tanks if you have too. pour some bleach in there like what in the hell is this super problem you got, its fresh water man lol.

Pics/Video or i believe nothing that is so serious - hell ill take some of your water and throw it in one of my tanks for s**ts and giggles.

edit: i feel like im being a *******.. i probably am.. im sorry lol

Edit 2: on a serious note, you say no symptoms... so how do you know your fish(s) is even sick...


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I have to agree. This sounds a little bit like paranoia than anything else.

You say you've looked all over online for something telling you about this sickness that's going through your tank, but you can't find anything about it. Fair enough. However, after sterilizing everything, I don't see why you feel the need to continue to worry about it. The odds of getting it again are extremely rare if no one has even heard of it in all the years of this hobby.


On a side note, I happen to agree with CisBackA. If you say there are no symptoms, how are you sure that there's even a problem to begin with?


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

No symptoms are visible in _*other*_ tanks. as per post above...this is not paranoia...it has been on going for 6 months. Please read the post. 
I have not got specific about symptoms in the affected tank because I am asking about a fish vet.

@gklaw
I am serious about the fish vet...I would consider paying, but I would need some sort of estimate on how much time they would need/ how much I would need to pay. You said 3-5 dollars/minute does that include a laboratory's time or just the vet's time?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

AquaSox said:


> @gklaw
> I am serious about the fish vet...I would consider paying, but I would need some sort of estimate on how much time they would need/ how much I would need to pay. You said 3-5 dollars/hour does that include a laboratory's time or just the vet's time?


I think he said $3-5 a MINUTE. The minimum wage in BC is $9.50 an hour....


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If you're serious, you could call the Vancouver Aquarium and ask if they have a recommendation. I know that a vet actually came in and did a talk on fish disease for one of the VAHS meetings there. You could also pm Rastapus (Grant) from Island Pets or Mykiss (Pat) from Canadian Aquatics, as both of them see lots of fish and have good advice.

There's an excellent reptile vet in Maple Ridge, but I don't know if his expertise extends to fish.

What type of fish are you having the issue with, and could you put in a pointer to that thread here?


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

What Disease?

What are signs and symptoms?


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think he said $3-5 a MINUTE. The minimum wage in BC is $9.50 an hour....


Yes that was a typo lol....thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Elle said:


> If you're serious, you could call the Vancouver Aquarium and ask if they have a recommendation. I know that a vet actually came in and did a talk on fish disease for one of the VAHS meetings there. You could also pm Rastapus (Grant) from Island Pets or Mykiss (Pat) from Canadian Aquatics, as both of them see lots of fish and have good advice.
> 
> There's an excellent reptile vet in Maple Ridge, but I don't know if his expertise extends to fish.
> 
> What type of fish are you having the issue with, and could you put in a pointer to that thread here?


Good advice about the aquarium. I was thinking of calling them. The problem about the symptoms is that they are non-specific and could be caused by a variety of things. I have a thread regarding a congo tetra with an eye problem that couldn't be identified. I suppose I could dig up that link.

Thanks


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Was it this thread?
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/fungus-congo-tetra-eye-treatment-14238/

From what you posted about the tetra it looked like a fungus...did it heal or spread to other inhabitants?


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

It has spread. The first fish was culled after symptoms became severe.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Vacuum your gravel...and do a wc. What is your wc regime? If all a else fails you can pp your tank with the fish in it with a light purple colour. If it turns brown right away then high bioload. Then you need to add more. Potassium permanganate. You can get it by ordering from your pharmacy. One teaspoon to about a gallon of water in a container. Then pour slowly in the tank till a very light purple. Mauve.
If you see distress you add peroxide to neutralize. Using a bunch of different meds is sure to stress your fish out till they all break down.
There is a fish lab in abbotsford. You need to bring a live fish to be analyzed and they will give you a report.
Always first line of defense should be wcs and vacuuming. 
Best if we know your parameters, and size of tank and what's in it.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274922,-122.835482


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Tank is 72 gallon.
*Filtration:* XP3 and Eheim Ecco canister filters
*Temperature:* 78 degrees
*Water Changes:* 50% every 2 weeks...Seachem Prime to remove chlorine
*Bioload:* 8 Congo Tetras, 1 SAE, 2 ottocats, approx 5 corydoras aggasiz
*Ferts:* odd low dose KH2PO4, KNO3, and TE
*Parameters* kH and gH as per tap water. I do not buffer. Haven't measured pH in a while.

Also tank is quite heavily planted

Disease has been persistent for quite some time.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Running co2 and leaving it on at night?


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking back - your original thread is a very long time ago.... Is this a persistent problem? Or is it recurring - comes and goes, just to come back after some time?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I think we'll all collective narrow down the root of the issue.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

There is no CO2 running on this tank. I had ran it a long time ago on this tank (more than 3 years ago). My 38 gallon is pressurized, but this one is not.

@Jasonator:

The problem is persistent and progressive. It is extremely slow in killing the fish.


----------

